# Read This.



## Realiity (Apr 26, 2009)

> Recently, however, our understanding has deepened with the recognition that the depersonalized patient is in an altered state of consciousness close to sleep. Blank and Lewin have stated that depersonalization is a compromise between dreaming and waking. 'The patient experiences depersonalization in an attempt to maintain control (wakefulness) and simultaneously eliminate the pain (unlust), the latter result being ordinarily attained through the anesthesia of sleep'.


 I never realized that we are possibly like this because we want to get rid of all our emotional pain but still be in control.
It totally makes sense to me.. I think.

Opinions?


----------



## HereNotHere (Mar 3, 2009)

Sounds interesting. I am wondering why eliminate the pain is called unlust.


----------



## Realiity (Apr 26, 2009)

I am really not suree.


----------



## Garjon (Apr 4, 2009)

this certainly makes sense to me, i always feel like i am half dreaming half awake. Now if they would only come up with with a quick fix cure.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Garjon said:


> Now if they would only come up with with a quick fix cure.


FOR REAL MAN!!!!!!!! :x


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

It is to my understanding that dp/dr that is NOT drug-induced is most commonly connected to depression and anxiety, as the brain develops it as a self-defense mechanism to shield us from the depression/anxiety. So what you posted/quoted could be correct.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Inzom said:


> It is to my understanding that dp/dr that is NOT drug-induced is most commonly connected to depression and anxiety, as the brain develops it as a self-defense mechanism to shield us from the depression/anxiety. So what you posted/quoted could be correct.


Do you have any clue what could cause drug-induced? Cause it seems like most of us who's DP/DR is drug induced, did the drug and had a panic attack while high on it. So maybe it could be that sudden shock of fear and anxiety plus your brain dealing with the drug that causes the DP/DR. Just a thought. :|


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

.


----------



## Garjon (Apr 4, 2009)

my dp started the day after a night of heavy drinking, so i wonder if the drinking caused that or if my dp is just one of those random ones?


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Garjon said:


> my dp started the day after a night of heavy drinking, so i wonder if the drinking caused that or if my dp is just one of those random ones?


Sounds like a random one. Ive never heard of DP being caused by alcohol unless your drink was spiked with a drug. And by the way nice new avatar. :wink:


----------



## Realiity (Apr 26, 2009)

Garjon said:


> my dp started the day after a night of heavy drinking, so i wonder if the drinking caused that or if my dp is just one of those random ones?


I've heard of a couple people getting it waking up after a night of really heavy drinking. I'm not sure though.


----------



## Garjon (Apr 4, 2009)

yeah i woke up feeling a bit hungover and about to go to work. Went and got some breakfast and a coffee..and then when i walked into work (starbucks) immediately had a panic attack and have been feeling this way ever since. I had often felt the strange derealization feeling after having a night of heavy drinking and a coffee the next day, so i figured it would go away in an hour or so like it normally did, but when it didn't i started to freak out. 
As for the avatar, thanks, the crazy thing about that photo is i was actually sitting at a restaurant, lifted up my beer to see that there was a smiley face under it. Crazy huh? I like the picture because it makes me think that even though i'm going through hell on earth, there are still smiles to be found.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Garjon said:


> As for the avatar, thanks, the crazy thing about that photo is i was actually sitting at a restaurant, lifted up my beer to see that there was a smiley face under it. Crazy huh? I like the picture because it makes me think that even though i'm going through hell on earth, there are still smiles to be found.


 :lol: Yeah there are smiles to be found, you just have to dig REALLY hard to find them.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Atleast you are working at starbucks, I wanna work at starbucks! In canada/usa that is, not some shitty copycat place here in sweden.


----------



## glointhedark (May 30, 2009)

That makes complete sense to me. In fact the first time I tried to explain how I first felt without knowing what dp/dr was to say "I was dreaming but somehow awake".

I am not sure what exactly triggers drugged induced dp/dr. For me, it started after my first experience with pot. It triggered a panic attack as well as severe dp/dr. It was so horrifying to find I was not feeling better after a couple of days. For me, I also got symptoms of anxiety but am not sure if it was caused by the dp/dr or the joint itself. I was naturally a tense person so I had the disposition towards anxiety. What's interesting is that I think I had a very mild form of dp/dr prior to the pot since I remember once I started to work on some social anxiety issues with my psychologist, I remember seeing the world much clearer one day out of nowhere.

Right now (after about 3 months) the dp/dr is a lot more tolerable since I learned to just ignore it. It usually peeks in waves with the most severe coming out of the blue and lasting for about one week. Then it goes down considerably. I noticed that the long peeks have not been as intense as time passes by so I'll try to be as optimistic as possible. I got to a point where I got so tired of trying to fight it since it usually only made me even more drained as well as aggravate it even more.

I have been on citalopram for about 6 weeks and so far it has helped calm my anxiety and racing thoughts. I also am not doing alcohol anymore as it creates dp/dr attacks for me. I have no idea why, maybe it's because I was also a little drunk when I tried the pot.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Yeah DP is kinda like a mechinism that esapes us from pain or something bad.
This kinda reminds me of Multiple Personality Disorder.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Theone2 said:


> Yeah DP is kinda like a mechinism that esapes us from pain or something bad.
> This kinda reminds me of Multiple Personality Disorder.


This it is. But it still sucks dosent it?


----------



## nonono (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm always suprised of the paradox of DP/DR - if this a defense mechanism, why do we feel so bad, actually - why we still are so depressed and anxious about it? sometimes I think - how lucky are mentally challenged people, if they live happy and calmed, they don't have to figure out all this bullshit, what we ussually do - what is R, WTF is going on with me? I think it also explaines - the more we stress about it the more simptoms we have, because it's a "defense mechanism". thanks you, mother nature :lol: 
but, as we are only stupid folks, we just haven't got the lesson and the deeper meaning of this yet.. well, I hope we all will one day...and recover :wink:


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

i like this thread, this is mostly my views on dp/dr aswell, that it is not drug induced, it can aid to it, but not the main cause.

ive always been a thinker, and when i think back now, even my early childhood probably involved some different way of thinking from everyone else. i ended up pretty anxious in my teen 16/17, had a few panic attacks. had weed one night, really big hit for my first time, and i got took to another world where i thought i was going to die and stuff , freaked the shit out of me, but i think this may have expanded my way of thinking.or something....dont know where im goign with this and need to wrap it up, going fishing lol.


----------



## Realiity (Apr 26, 2009)

NumbNeo said:


> i like this thread, this is mostly my views on dp/dr aswell, that it is not drug induced, it can aid to it, but not the main cause.
> 
> ive always been a thinker, and when i think back now, even my early childhood probably involved some different way of thinking from everyone else. i ended up pretty anxious in my teen 16/17, had a few panic attacks. had weed one night, really big hit for my first time, and i got took to another world where i thought i was going to die and stuff , freaked the shit out of me, but i think this may have expanded my way of thinking.or something....dont know where im goign with this and need to wrap it up, going fishing lol.


 If I can remember correctly, before I took that hit, I was numb (emotionally). Since weed puts you in a state of numb, maybe it just made our 'numbness' (is that a word?) more intense. More noticeable. I don't know, though. I guess it's just my opinion :/


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

Realiity said:


> NumbNeo said:
> 
> 
> > i like this thread, this is mostly my views on dp/dr aswell, that it is not drug induced, it can aid to it, but not the main cause.
> ...


yeh man, definately


----------

